# Tp-link td-w8901n



## kg11sgbg (Sep 1, 2015)

This is particularly to  @whitestar_999 ;   @mitraark  and other network specialists.

I exchanged with a *new*  TP-LINK TD-W8901N 150Mbps  wireless N adsl2+ modem/router in lieu of my 8 months old TP-LINK TD-W8951ND 150Mbps wireless N adsl2+ modem router,without any payment from *"Rahul Industrial Enterprises Pvt. Ltd."*(a distributor and service provider of TP-LINK at Kolkata). Initially thought that the W8951ND was a faulty device. Regretting the decision.

Since,the W8901N has a *fixed antenna*,whereas the W8951ND had a *detachable antenna*.

THE SAME ISSUES AND PROBLEMS PERSISTS.
Problem :--->

*After I switch off the equipment and Desktop PC as a whole,and then if I start again from cold boot and switch on the W8901N(or in case of W8915ND),then the network connection refuses to connect,rather it is disabled in state. Only the power,LAN and wifi lights remain on as solid not blinking,but the ADSL and Internet lights remain off. It is only after I do a factory reset every time and go through quick set up procedures( PVC2 : activated; VPI : 0 VCI : 35,...)then only the lights blink and become still,ultimately network connection is established.
Why do I have to factory reset the device every time I start from cold booting of my desktop PC??????????*

Any solutions to this issue?



> Whereas as per my old setting of D-LINK DSL 2520U(*adsl2+ modem*) + TP-LINK TL-WR740N(*150Mbps wireless N router only*) there was never any problem,non-issues,non-hassles.It works like a breeze of charm of connecting to internet without any sort of problem,until and unless the ISP BSNL has any such issues.
> Broadband network : BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1445



FRIENDS HELP ME OUT.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 1, 2015)

does this happen when just modem is restarted(without turning on/off the pc)?have you installed any tp-link software in pc & if yes then uninstall it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 1, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> does this happen when just modem is restarted(without turning on/off the pc)?have you installed any tp-link software in pc & if yes then uninstall it.



Yes only when the modem/router is restarted this problem happens and also along with the PC.
Friend I have updated to the latest firmware from TP-Link site,as accordingly to the device version no. which is V2(version : 2)
*Upgrading/Updating of firmware was successfully implemented as shown *by logging into web interface of TP-LINK WD8901N modem/router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 1, 2015)

does this problem happens when modem is restarted using power switch or when restarted using web interface from pc?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 1, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> does this problem happens when modem is restarted using power switch or when restarted using web interface from pc?



Just switching on the power switch.
Same problem used to occur in WD-8951ND modem/router also,and I exchanged it with my mistake,thinking that the device was faulty.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 1, 2015)

if this issue is happening only after power switch restart then it is a hardware issue.it is kind of like faulty cmos battery(button size cell) in motherboard because of which once you turn off the pc power all bios settings(including date/time) revert to default values as settings are not saved because of faulty battery.usually any electronic device needs some kind of backup power to keep custom settings saved after mains power is turned off.you need to rma this device too & check for this issue at service centre before accepting another replacement device(i am surprised you didn't checked for this issue before accepting 8901).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 1, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> if this issue is happening only after power switch restart then it is a hardware issue.it is kind of like *faulty cmos battery(button size cell) in motherboard *because of which once you turn off the pc power all bios settings(including date/time) revert to default values as settings are not saved because of faulty battery.usually any electronic device needs some kind of backup power to keep custom settings saved after mains power is turned off.you need to rma this device too & check for this issue at service centre before accepting another replacement device(i am surprised you didn't checked for this issue before accepting 8901).


Highly probable,Friend. But just think, *D-LINK DSL-2520U + TP-LINK TL-WR740N   
*has no such issues as I described above.No problems,no worries. Perfect network...

No if I switch off my PC,then the W8901N functions normally.
But when I switch off the W8901N itself,then  switching on say after some hrs. or next day,*the problem of ADSL and Internet not blinking and led on for those 2 markers happen.*
In that case if my Desktop PC remains off or on does not make any difference.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 1, 2015)

maybe because adsl modem/router has more settings(incl adsl ones) unlike 740N which is just a router without adsl.in any case this should not happen.does this issue happens whether phone line is connected to 8901 or not?also next time it happens save screenshots of lan & adsl settings page before doing factory reset & then post them here(use imgur).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 1, 2015)

Friend [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], providing you the images of W8901N modem/router conditions,

The ADSL image in 2 parts :
1st Part :

*img540.imageshack.us/img540/7449/PXyzxU.png

2nd Part :
*img538.imageshack.us/img538/8953/Ioo07v.png

The LAN portion of image :
*img537.imageshack.us/img537/9759/CU3eG9.png

The statistics image showing the values of line attenuation,etc :

*img673.imageshack.us/img673/349/D0fbMQ.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 1, 2015)

have you updated the firmware on 8901?if no then do it but follow instructions carefully(match hardware version,use lan not wifi & modem connected to ups while updating).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 1, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> have you updated the firmware on 8901?if no then do it but follow instructions carefully(match hardware version,use lan not wifi & modem connected to ups while updating).






kg11sgbg said:


> Yes only when the modem/router is restarted this problem happens and also along with the PC.
> Friend I have updated to the latest firmware from TP-Link site,as accordingly to the device version no. which is V2(version : 2)
> *Upgrading/Updating of firmware was successfully implemented as shown *by logging into web interface of TP-LINK WD8901N modem/router.


Perhaps you've missed the previous above comment #3
I upgraded the firmware carefully matching the hardware version which is V2,downloaded from TP-LINK site,and it ran successfully.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 1, 2015)

i somehow forgot about it in my earlier reply.my query was to clear if this issue was present even before the update.if yes then it is most likely a hardware issue & rma is the only likely solution.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 2, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> i somehow forgot about it in my earlier reply.my query was to clear if this issue was present even before the update.if yes then it is most likely a hardware issue & rma is the only likely solution.


For the time being W8901N running and functioning normally. Seems to be O.K. But keeping fingers crossed. 
The weird phenomenon of ADSL and Internet lights not activating and remaining off has gone for the time being. Shall keep you updated, Friend ,after a few days of usage.


----------



## akii17kr (Nov 2, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> For the time being W8901N running and functioning normally. Seems to be O.K. But keeping fingers crossed.
> The weird phenomenon of ADSL and Internet lights not activating and remaining off has gone for the time being. Shall keep you updated, Friend ,after a few days of usage.


bro i am planning to buy same ADSL router from amazon for just Rs.1150- TP-Link TD-W8901N 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router (White/Grey) with Broadcom Chipset - Buy TP-Link TD-W8901N 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router (White/Grey) with Broadcom Chipset Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i 

Please tell me if your problem has solved or not as according to reviews from amazon , nobody has stated same problem as yours.
Should i go ahead and buy this ? i am buying this to get rid of old BSNL tercaom one which is on rent.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 2, 2016)

akii17kr said:


> bro i am planning to buy same ADSL router from amazon for just Rs.1150- TP-Link TD-W8901N 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router (White/Grey) with Broadcom Chipset - Buy TP-Link TD-W8901N 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router (White/Grey) with Broadcom Chipset Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i
> 
> Please tell me if your problem has solved or not as according to reviews from amazon , nobody has stated same problem as yours.
> Should i go ahead and buy this ? i am buying this to get rid of old BSNL tercaom one which is on rent.




No,brother the device(TD-W8901N) has been plugged off and packed off in its packet. Not using it.
Instead , I'm using *Netgear* *D1500 *for the past 8~9 months,wonderful and smooth functioning. No problems,no issues at all.Moreover it has 300 Mbps wifi capacity,than the TP-Link.


----------



## akii17kr (Nov 3, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> No,brother the device(TD-W8901N) has been plugged off and packed off in its packet. Not using it.
> Instead , I'm using *Netgear* *D1500 *for the past 8~9 months,wonderful and smooth functioning. No problems,no issues at all.Moreover it has 300 Mbps wifi capacity,than the TP-Link.


So the problem didn't solved for TP-Link ?
Actually I'm on tight budget , so the less i can spend that would be awesome 
I searched for the Netgear one but i needed 4 LAN ports but it has only 2.

I am looking for DSL+WAN one router with 4 LAN PORTS(4th one counting WAN/LAN) . Is there any good one below 1500 ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 3, 2016)

No,brother.Issues were there.
TP-Link posed a problem,so I had to pack it off.


----------



## akii17kr (Nov 4, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> No,brother.Issues were there.
> TP-Link posed a problem,so I had to pack it off.


I think you got faulty one. Cause if it's in every router amazon would be filled with very poor reviews. But reviews are opposite.


----------

